# Start from Market



## supergroup

In Australia, I think the easiest to earn money by own business is to sell stuff in Market.


----------



## writerphilipbrown

supergroup said:


> In Australia, I think the easiest to earn money by own business is to sell stuff in Market.


I strong agree with you. The products in Australia are quite expensive comparing to other countries. It's easy to buy low sell high.


----------

